# Do dogs get hiccups?



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

My gsd puppy keeps getting what appear to be hiccups. His ribcage jolts every few seconds, although it does not cause him to make any noises the way a human would. 

Are these hiccups or something more serious?

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Yup. They do. It is normal (I asked my vet when i had my first puppy). They usually outgrow them. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

My pup gets then at least once or twice a day, my vet said no worries as well.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

The diaphragm on a puppy isn't well developed. Thus, the hiccups. It's perfectly normal. I've never had a pup of any breed that didn't have them a lot. As his body matures, he'll grow out of them. Then, he'll just get them as a human adult would --rarely, but every now and then, from eating too fast, eating too much, that sort of thing. 

In the meantime, enjoy it as one of those adorable things that puppies do.


----------



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

Mine has that quite often as well. I usually try and get him to drink and bit of water and it goes away.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Baby Grimm would waddle into the (hic) room and (hic) it was all he could do to (hic)... you get the idea.







He has mostly grown out of it, but at 9 weeks old to about 20 weeks, he did get hiccups lots! Adorably cute normal puppy phase thing.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

dylan, too. after each meal. the episodes lasted about a minute or two, then stop.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> In the meantime, enjoy it as one of those adorable things that puppies do.


I know. I sort of miss it.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto gets hiccups too - once or twice a day. Vet says it's perfectly normal and healthy. It's cute sometimes, others it's gross becuase he just came in from outside and he's laying in the living room hiccuping and 'Ewww, Otto, you were eating your poop again!'


----------

